# Which DAW are you using?



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2020)

Which DAW are you using?


----------



## StillLife (Jan 14, 2020)

Why only one? I use Cubase and Maschine ('other').


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Why only one? I use Cubase and Maschine ('other').




Good point...Changed the vote to 3 choices...


----------



## d.healey (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm so glad someone finally thought to make a which DAW do you use poll. It's about time we had an original post here!


----------



## Vin (Jan 14, 2020)

Check this thread.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah but it was time for a new one that one was old hat


----------



## tack (Jan 14, 2020)

On _this _forum anyway, these things always end up: Cubase, Logic, Reaper, S1, ..., others.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 14, 2020)

tack said:


> On _this _forum anyway, these things always end up: Cubase, Logic, Reaper, S1, ..., others.



Don't forget Dubturbo man... Everyone always forgets Dubturbo...

Breaks my heart.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2020)

DAW Refresh thread


----------



## JohnG (Jan 18, 2020)

Digital Performer


----------



## Uiroo (Jan 18, 2020)

Why didn't you include Excel ?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Where is Digital Performer, which is what I use?


Added


----------



## mjsalam (Jan 19, 2020)

I'd be curious to know how many of those Cubase users are Mac based.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> I'd be curious to know how many of those Cubase users are Mac based.



Added Platform


----------



## d.healey (Jan 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Added Platform


Where's GNU/Linux?


----------



## easyrider (Jan 19, 2020)

d.healey said:


> Where's GNU/Linux?



added


----------



## ChazC (Jan 19, 2020)

Nuendo


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 19, 2020)

Linux? The massicism...

I was all about Linux back in my thirties, armed with a trippy Windowmaker Desktop, living in Emacs, and trying to compose in Csound and Common Music, out to topple Microsoft with open source software, then I got tired...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2020)

What, no Universal Audio Luna users yet? 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ResSerp (Jan 19, 2020)

Missing Reason and Cakewalk in the choices.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 19, 2020)

Also missing Tracktion and Harrison Mixbus, not that either would be widely used here.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Vik (Jan 25, 2020)

Why not just add all the relevant DAWs? Most of them should be listed in this (closed) poll:




__





POLL: Preferred DAW/program for work with sample libraries 2018/19?


Not necessarily focusing on what you use right now, but which DAW or program do you believe is the best for work with orchestral sample libraries? I'm thinking og all kinds of work here: composing/arranging/orchestration/handling the libraries (eg CC automation and articulation control) and so...




vi-control.net


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2021)

anyone changed since I posted this?


----------



## Ozinga (Jan 28, 2021)

Logic Pro is
No more X


----------

